# BMW Turbo Diesel



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Been out of touch a few weeks; nothing major...........my pacemaker died and nobody where I live was in a hurry to replace it. Ended up going to the UVA Medical Center (about 100 miles from where I live).......at least they did it quickly.

I am considering swapping my 5 for a 335D. Has anybody had any experience, either good or bad, before I go for a diesel?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

It's good to see that the folks at UVA took care of you quickly.

I like many other 335d owners am quite satisfied. The torque from even extremely low rpms is amazing! The only recurring issue that I and others have seen is the need to fill the diesel exhaust tank (DEF) prior to the annual service. In my case it was a warranty issue due to the pump between the DEF tanks losing its prime.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Steve,

Glad to hear your pacemaker was resolved. You won't be needing that if you drive the 335D!:rofl:

Kidding aside my experience has been nothing less than stellar. Car has only been to the shop twice (2) in almost two (2) years and 27k miles. First service and second service. Can't complain about that.

Dropping down from a 5 series to a 3 series be sure you are comfortable with the smaller size. I commute and generally drive solo, so it works perfect for me. It can be a bit cramped loaded up with 4 or 5 plus trunk is not that big.

I have nothing negative to say about the diesel. Perhaps filling it up can be a bit of a pain as diesel pumps tend to be dirtier, smellier but once you pick your favorite spot, learn a few tricks how to fill without spilling, use a paper towel, etc... it is really a non-issue.

Love the torque and sound under the hood, then you get those 36mpg trips on the hwy doing 80-85mph.:thumbup:

Dig around the threads here and ask questions.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

If you're looking at a 2011 model already on a dealer's lot, now is probably a good time to try and get a good deal. Although with the EcoCredit and some of the other incentives available right now it's difficult not to get a good deal! And if you're looking for nearly unlimited low-end torque combined with decent highway mileage, there's not much else that compares to a 335d. 

Graham


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

I know the size of the car could be an issue.............but we are older now and "empty-nesters", so I am not really thinking something smaller would be an issue. I have owned a diesel before..........it was a 1982 Volvo with an in-line 6 with a whopping 85 HorsePower engine (but at least it was user friendly under the hood). I am also now a disabled engineer........so the mileage and cost of diesel v. 93 octane would be a real plus for a guy with disability check. My Dad retired from the local BMW Dealer and I get the family discount...........but I wasn't aware of any eco-credits. Will check them out for sure.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I live just north of you in western MD and had a very good experience buying my 335d from Russel BMW in Baltimore. They had to locate a car that met my specs but they did so in 2 days and had it trucked in from MA. With the Ecocredit and discount from MSRP, I saved almost $9K off the sticker.

Like previous posters, I have nothing but positive comments about the car. I have owned a lot of BMWs but this is my first diesel. I am sold on it as a commuter car. I am averaging 32-33 mpg on my 60 mile daily commute that is about 75% highway. I have gotten as much as 40 mpg on a road trip at 70 mph. Good luck with your search. You will find this forum very helpful and there are many with much more experience than me. I have had my d since March and have put just over 8K miles on it. Not a single problem. I was curious about how much DEF was being used so at 5K miles I bought some and filled my tanks. It took about 2 liters. You can buy it a truck stops for less than $3/gallon from a bulk tank.


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Colonel,

I have been on the forum for a couple of years now. I have owned a diesel before, back in the eighties. I am a disabled Engineer, and my wife & I are now "empty nesters" and love to travel. Based upon what everyone is saying the 335d looks to be exactly what I need.........even though I hate to give up my 5.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

stevendc said:


> Thanks Colonel,
> 
> I have been on the forum for a couple of years now. I have owned a diesel before, back in the eighties. I am a disabled Engineer, and my wife & I are now "empty nesters" and love to travel. Based upon what everyone is saying the 335d looks to be exactly what I need.........even though I hate to give up my 5.


It sure would be nice if BMW would send the 530d to the USA. If Audi starts selling a diesel in the A6 I will probably buy one in a couple years.


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

I had a Audi once when I was young; it was the model that was recalled for unintended acceleration issues............haven't owned another one since then..........you may remember that recall, as it was a major news event at that time. I do have a friend with an A6, and he hasn't had any real issues with it.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

stevendc.
Whilst the 335d is the ultimate driving machine with it's 425 lb-ft TQ, the excitement may not be a good combination considering you have a pacemaker?

My D has given me over 57,000 KM of pure joy and in 3 scheduled oil changes I did not have to refill the DEF inbetween.
A month or so ago I sent it when the iDrive flashed a warning that my rear brake pads had to be changed. But it was a false alarm and the dealer reset the iDrive and now it showed that the rear brakes only need to be serviced in 28,000 KM!
My last oil change was done a week ago and during that service I mentioned that the passenger side mirror was making a grinding noise when I close the side view mirrors.
The dealer replace it under warranty.

I would highly recommend the 335D but you should also check out the 2012 VW Passat TDI which is the size of the 5er but has the 2.0L TDI engine that gives even greater FE of over 40MPG. VW claims the Passat TDI will travel 800+ miles in a tank of Diesel!

Of my 3 diesels the D is my favorite.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Pacermaker isn't as much of an as the that meds come along with it. I am afraid I just a bmr kind of guy, disabled or not........it just runs in the family. My Dad retired from BMW. As for VW............my son had a Passat which burst into flames (but his insurance took care of the loss).


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Based on my fuel consumption records the my TDI gets 10 MPG more than the 335d which is expected since the TDI is a 2.0L vs the 3.0L in the D.
But for a daily driver the TDI is more than well up to the task.
Both the TDI & the D have the same size fuel tanks and my average refill takes 14 US gals more or less in both vehicles.
This means that for the same amount of fuel the TDI will give a further range of 140 miles than the D.

Now if only BMW will bring over the 320D or the 520D.....

Your son's Passat that went up in flames is not the norm.
I see lots of VW TDI still zipping along after 10+ years here in Toronto and they have great resale value and are hard to find used.
BTW, my TDI did have to go in for 2 recalls and a leaking fuel line over the last 7 months. But it's a first model year model and has some bugs to work out.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

stevendc said:


> I had a Audi once when I was young; it was the model that was recalled for unintended acceleration issues............haven't owned another one since then..........you may remember that recall, as it was a major news event at that time. I do have a friend with an A6, and he hasn't had any real issues with it.


I remember those, we had one and resell value fell like a tank because of those new reports. Then did not really go back up when it was proven people were just not used to the difference in the pedals and actually hitting the gas when they thought they were braking.

The only thing I'd said for the 335d is size but since you are empty nesters that should not be an issue.


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

I know what happened with my son's Passat isn't typical...........but when I called VW, it was under an open recall for oil-seeping down the firewall and bursting into flames when it hit the exhaust manifold, but we never got the recall notice (even so, VW "stepped up the plate" and made things right for my son, along with our insurance company and they were very good to work with.............especially since he bought the Passat used (and I even researched the internet for any recalls or other issues before he made the purchase) It was really a miracle he wasn't hurt as he had just pulled into the parking lot of his mechanic when the Check Engine light came on............and it caught fire on the mechanic's parking lot.

Does anyone know if the 4-cyl turbo is available in the states yet........


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

stevendc said:


> Does anyone know if the 4-cyl turbo is available in the states yet........


Are you asking if the Passat TDI is available? I thought it was not just yet but recall someone online recently talking about test driving one. I don't think the MT ones are out yet though. I read the reason the Passat TDI gets better fuel economy than the Jetta is because they had to use DEF in the Passat. Something to do with the heavier weight putting a load on the engine and increasing emissions. I'd be curious to know if the Passat does use DEF then if it uses two storage tanks like our cars or just one.


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

no, I was asking about the BMW 4 cyl Turbo...........don't know much about VW's and have never owned one. In my younger years, I drove Volvos until they were purchased by Ford.............even helped a friend open a Volvo Repair shop; then I converted to BMW and have own three so far: a 3, ane two 5's.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

stevendc said:


> no, I was asking about the BMW 4 cyl Turbo...........don't know much about VW's and have never owned one. In my younger years, I drove Volvos until they were purchased by Ford.............even helped a friend open a Volvo Repair shop; then I converted to BMW and have own three so far: a 3, ane two 5's.


BMW will be using the new 4 cyl. turbo gas engine in the Z4 next year. I have heard nothing about any additional diesel engines for the US market and this is a shame. The 530d or 320d would be great additions to the BMW lineup in the US.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

stevendc said:


> Pacermaker isn't as much of an as the that meds come along with it. I am afraid I just a bmr kind of guy, disabled or not........it just runs in the family. My Dad retired from BMW. As for VW............my son had a Passat which burst into flames (but his insurance took care of the loss).


BMW tends to do that to you. My first car (16-17 years of age) was a third hand 1968 BMW 1600 2-door coupe. Looked like a fishbowl if you can recall it. Loved that car until some old lady driving to church ran a red light and T-Boned me. Insurance called it a total, bummer. I think I paid all of $600 for it.

I couldn't afford the parts back then.:rofl:

Then I had a Z-3 3.0i, and an R1200C Motorcycle, now the 335D. I'm seriously considering a X5D to replace my 2006 Volvo XC90.

Just need to see Obama get this economy kicking again. Maybe you have access to a bigger pacemaker we could use to get it going?:thumbup:


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Only former VP Cheney has a pacer larger than mine!

We are certainly "dating ourselves" while remembering the 1600 coupe!


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks to all. Must run, as the wife has plans for us this afternoon. Signing off for now. "if mama ain't happy, then nobody's happy!"............


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't know about the US but here in Canada we can get an X1 SAV with the 2.0L 4cyl 

Engine type DOHC I-4 16V

Displacement (ccm) 1,997

Stroke/bore in mm 90.1/84.0

Power (SAE hp @ rpm) 241/5,500

Torque (lb-ft @ rpm) 258/1,250

Drivetrain xDrive All-Wheel Drive

Performance

Top speed (km/h) 205 (240)

Acceleration 0 - 100 km/h, man/auto (in s) 6.7

Fuel consumption

City (L/100km) 10.2 (23 MPG)

Highway (L/100 km) 6.5 (36 MPG)

Combined (L/100 km) 8.5 (27 MPG)

Tank capacity in I (approx.) 63L

The 2012 F10 528xi will also come with the same engine.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Are you asking if the Passat TDI is available? I thought it was not just yet but recall someone online recently talking about test driving one. I don't think the MT ones are out yet though. I read the reason the Passat TDI gets better fuel economy than the Jetta is because they had to use DEF in the Passat. Something to do with the heavier weight putting a load on the engine and increasing emissions. I'd be curious to know if the Passat does use DEF then if it uses two storage tanks like our cars or just one.


The 2012 Passat TDI does use DEF/AdBlue and the tank is accessible through the trunk which seems easier to refill than our D. Looks like it's only a single tank.
Click on the picture to see a larger view of the DEF refill cap.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

One thing to consider is that BMW has stopped (or will shortly stop) manufacturing 335d for the US market (due to model changeover to the F30). What you see on dealer lots and in their inventory on trains and boats from Europe is it, so your choice of options on the cars is getting limited.

Diesel has been running about the price of mid-grade gasoline up here in the NW, definitely don't fill up as often, all good. The 335d is kind of over-powered for really good mileage (as the VW TDIs do), but they're very fun.


----------



## KOPrice121 (Oct 17, 2005)

You will love the diesel.

But if you drive a 5 now, you may not love the luxury level of a 3.

The car rides different, the interior details are not quite as good, and the vehicle overall feels less luxurious.

Don't get me wrong - it's a great vehicle. But it is different than a 5. It all depends on what is important to you and your passengers. Particularly if your wife is a regular in the right seat, and you have already acknowledged that 'if mama ain't happy, then nobody's happy!'

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

I am back after a long afternoon doing all the things my wanted me to do. I don't think that BMW's perception of USA drivers lends an affinity to diesel powered cars, in much the same way that Kodak was slow to respond to the evolution of digital photography..............and BMW may right in terms of where and how they market their diesels. I will call my friend at the local dealership tomorrow and get his opinion, as they don't currently have any on the lot.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

In case you are interested in a CPO unit, there are 10 CPO 335d's within 100 miles of my zip code (21742). I'm in Maryland so your search within 100 miles will draw in some additional dealer in Virginia and maybe NC. All but one are 2011 models with low miles. A CPO unit might be a good choice as the warranty is extended for 2 additional years or 100K miles, whichever comes first. I tried to find one when I was buying but could not locate an acceptable color combination to suit my, and the wife's, taste. You can probably save an additional $3-5K on a CPO unit over a brand new one.


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Colonel,

Given my age and my health issues..............for the first time in my life I seriously thinking about a lease. In the past, I have always done my own repair work, etc. and have a well equiped garage for doing it. My 5 was a CPO.........and for the most part I am the guy who has done all the PM's, Services, etc..........you can even lease a CPO, and given that my dealership is so close to you.......it would probably be just a matter of days to get one.

And btw.........I appreciate your service to our country and your kindness to me.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I am in my late 60s and love my 335d. It is the right size for me, and one powerful car with superb handling and outstanding fuel economy. For someone in their 60s and above, however, I would avoid the sport suspension, wheels, and low profile tires. I would stick with the base set-up of 17 inch wheels, which is better for your back and riding comfort.


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree my friend.............growing older certainly changes your priorities, and sometimes even the things that you love: it will be the base set-up for me as well.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

aborwick said:


> I am in my late 60s and love my 335d. It is the right size for me, and one powerful car with superb handling and outstanding fuel economy. For someone in their 60s and above, however, I would avoid the sport suspension, wheels, and low profile tires. I would stick with the base set-up of 17 inch wheels, which is better for your back and riding comfort.


+1 
Nowadays 60+=50+ as Baby Boomers lead a more active life style.:thumbup::thumbup:
I'm 62 and am addicted to the TQ of the D.
But even on the 17" rims the RFT are rather harsh and bumpy and generate more road noise than non RFT.
I intend to change mine out to non RFT when they wear out.

In comparison my ML seats are much more comfortable and the ride is less harsh yet the BluTech has enough TQ (400 Lb-Ft) to also have fun + FE.


----------



## Never Enuff (Jul 3, 2011)

aborwick said:


> I am in my late 60s and love my 335d. It is the right size for me, and one powerful car with superb handling and outstanding fuel economy. For someone in their 60s and above, however, I would avoid the sport suspension, wheels, and low profile tires. I would stick with the base set-up of 17 inch wheels, which is better for your back and riding comfort.


I am generally not inclined towards disagreeing with those expressing their opinions, but on this point I would just share my own opinion as well. Since the OP has some health considerations (as do many of us) I would just note that I'm 55 and while I am still working, I am partially disabled and have a whole host of health issues, so I simply can not tolerate a harsh ride.

I found from my own experience that the difference in handling between the base model and the sport model is far more noticeable than I expected, and having actually purchased a base model and drove it for a couple days, I would just note that I was so disapointed with the handling of the base model that I took it back and exchanged it for a M Sport model. We each have our own expectations about how a car should perform and handle, and IMHO the body roll of the base model was just more than I could tolerate.

While some might not care that much about handling and that is certainly their perogative, if you ever enjoy any spirited driving, you might want to test drive both the base model and sport model(s) before making your decision. I had my 335d out at Summit Point recently for the BMW performance driving school, and while I loved the way it performed with the M Sport package, I'm pretty sure I would not have felt comfortable on the track if I were driving the base model. I know not everyone plans to participate in BMW driving events, but I can tell you for sure if you ever do participate in one, you will have no need for a pace maker while you are out there on the track! :rofl:


----------



## stevendc (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks for the advice; I will certainly do as you suggest.........as my wife and I are still prone take moderate to long spur of the moment trips, with her doing most of the driving.


----------

